

The Gender Gap Is Smaller Than Realized - rubikscube
http://www.businessinsider.com/the-gender-pay-gap-is-overblown-2013-5

======
venomsnake
_There's hardly a gender gap at all, actually; it's just that women choose
jobs that pay less._

Bad wording at its best with a sprinkle of blame the victim - just imagine how
a woman wakes up, looks at the mirror and says - today i choose to work as
hard as any man, but I also choose to not move as high the career ladder as
possible.

~~~
wtbob
> today i choose to work as hard as any man, but I also choose to not move as
> high the career ladder as possible.

Or the alternative explanation: 'today I choose a different balance in my
life.'

